

Show HN: Texturner – Human Translation Bot for Slack - fotoflo
http://texturner.com

======
fotoflo
Wouldn't it be great if your i18n workflow was as easy as slack? Well now it
is. Just integrate connect your Slack to Texturner and be done with it.

(just launched this thing. would love any feedback you have!)

~~~
josuegio
Great Slackbot! Definitely i would use it!

------
kinduff
I just tested it and I must have to say it's a pretty easy-to-use translation
service for Slack, lots of languages. Easy to setup and easy to manage. Would
be awesome to have complete i18n translations (yml file style).

------
Seth_R
Not sure I understand how it works..Can you please explain? Someone?

~~~
kinduff
Basically it's a human powered translator with a Slack Bot. You send your text
via Slack and a person translates it back.

